# Il Cile vince la Copa America 2015. Battuta l'Argentina ai rigori.



## admin (5 Luglio 2015)

Il Cile, padrone di casa, ha vinto la Copa America 2015 dopo i calci di rigore. I tempi regolamentari ed i supplementari erano terminati 0-0. 


Per il Cile è la prima, storica, vittoria in Copa America dopo 3 finali perse. L'Argentina, invece, con questa sconfitta, manca l'aggancio all'Uruguay a quota quindici successi totali.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Luglio 2015)

E Messi ancora 0 trofei con l'Argentina. Incredibile.


----------



## O Animal (5 Luglio 2015)




----------



## chicagousait (5 Luglio 2015)

Vittoria più che meritata per i cileni


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

meritatissima vittoria del Cile, unica squadra in campo a proporre calcio. Argentina di una pochezza imbarazzante, ovviamente il capo espiatorio sarà sempre uno ma vabbè.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Luglio 2015)

Martino da cacciare subito ha fatto di tutto per perdere questa finale..


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2015)

Ahahahah come godo. Mr 94 milioni ha sbagliato ancora che caprone.
Messi inguardabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Cile, padrone di casa, ha vinto la Copa America 2015 dopo i calci di rigore. I tempi regolamentari ed i supplementari erano terminati 0-0.
> 
> 
> Per il Cile è la prima, storica, vittoria in Copa America dopo 3 finali perse. L'Argentina, invece, con questa sconfitta, manca l'aggancio all'Uruguay a quota quindici successi totali.


Successo ampiamente meritato per il Cile, l'Argentina è stata dominata in lungo e in largo.


----------



## S T B (5 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E Messi ancora 0 trofei con l'Argentina. Incredibile.



sarà stato bravo il Cile a limitarlo, ma ancora una volta Messi non si è visto...


----------



## pennyhill (5 Luglio 2015)

Non vincono mai. Confederations cup, mondiale, coppa america, arrivano in fondo, ma poi vincono gli altri.


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah come godo. Mr 94 milioni ha sbagliato ancora che caprone.
> Messi inguardabile



E' uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati degli ultimi anni. Nei momenti decisivi, inoltre, manca di attributi. (Parlo di Higuain, non di Messi ci mancherebbe )


----------



## Morghot (5 Luglio 2015)

Ma solo io penso che higuain che batte ancora rigori sia uno dei misteri più grandi di questo secolo? Seriamente perchè, sia lui che gli altri glielo permettono? Non riesco a capire.


----------



## .Nitro (5 Luglio 2015)

Mi dispiace Leo! Non meriti di giocare con questa banda,pensavo che al mondiale si era raggiunto il fondo,mi sbagliavo. Levate Martino da quella panchina,e non fate più calcare un campo di calcio a Lavezzi e compagnia cantante. Nettamente superiore un Belgio come valore della squadra per dire all'Argentina degli ultimi anni


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

comunque per me non è questione di Martino, Simeone, Sabella, mio nonno. L'argentina per me è una delle nazionali più sopravvalutate del pianeta terra, tutti che guardano sempre l'attacco (che tolto il lunapark col Paraguay ha fatto pena per tutto il torneo) non quello che c'è dietro, a parte questo è pure una squadra che ha grossi limiti dal punto di vista atletico, il Cile non è che c'ha sti gran fenomeni ma hanno molti giocatori fisicamente straripanti e oggi s'è vista tutta la differenza, il calcio brillante che hanno proposto lo fai solo con quel tipo di giocatori, non certo coi cadaveri che arrivano sempre secondi sulla palla. Spiace per Leo perchè come al solito le palle le romperanno solo a lui, ha giocato una gara mediocre ma in un calcio come quello di oggi un minimo di sostegno dai compagni lo devi avere.


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2015)

Chi è che diceva che Messi è meglio di Maradona?


----------



## .Nitro (5 Luglio 2015)

L'argentina è una banda,è l'anticalcio. Nemmeno in serie D vedo certe cose.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Luglio 2015)

> Chi è che diceva che Messi è meglio di Maradona?


Per ora ha eguagliato le Copa America di Maradona.


----------



## .Nitro (5 Luglio 2015)

Tutto furchè una partita di calcio


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2015)

"SSC Napule comunica che, in merito alle presunte voci di mercato, chi intenda acquistare Higuain debba pagare la clausola di 97 triliardi..."


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Per ora a eguagliato le Copa America di Maradona.



concordo, avrà un altra possibilità il prossimo anno.
Messi ha giocato una buona partita, niente di trascendentale per carità, ma non si può aspettare che faccia tutto lui, se i compagni non sanno fare un passaggio di prima tolto Pastore, tolto per motivi misteriosi...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "SSC Napule comunica che, in merito alle presunte voci di mercato, chi intenda acquistare Higuain debba pagare la clausola di 97 triliardi..."



Un mln per ogni rigore sbagliato.

Anche per è sopravvalutato, ma non lo dico ora eh, uno che sbaglia tutti quei gol in una semifinale non può valere quei soldi.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un mln per ogni rigore sbagliato.
> 
> Anche per è sopravvalutato, ma non lo dico ora eh, uno che sbaglia tutti quei gol in una semifinale non può valere quei soldi.



Il lo considero una bestia di attaccante (di certo non da 100 milioni, al massimo la metà coi prezzi di oggi), ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte sta palesando dei limiti mentali notevoli e non parlo solo dei rigori. Prima va via dal Napoli e meglio è.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il lo considero una bestia di attaccante (di certo non da 100 milioni, al massimo la metà coi prezzi di oggi), ma da un po' di tempo a questa parte sta palesando dei limiti mentali notevoli e non parlo solo dei rigori. Prima va via dal Napoli e meglio è.



Preferirei mille volte quella testa di carciofone di Icardi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2015)

Il problema di Brasile e Argentina è il non aprire ad allenatori stranieri.


----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2015)

Se Messi avesse giocato per l'Italia la carriera l'avrebbe chiusa con un mondiale vinto, minimo.
E' pazzesco come l'Argentina abbia giocatori offensivi di livello mondiale (di origine italiana) che invece la nostra nazionale difetta, un vero 10 come Messi e un vero 7 come Di Maria.
Purtroppo l'Argentina è quello che è, una nazionale perdente e molto sopravvalutata negli anni, il loro centrocampo e la loro difesa non è che sia proprio roba da top mondo, l'attacco lo è ma ha come protagonisti dei giocatori che nei momenti importanti spesso o toppano o non rendono come nel club.
Se questa doveva essere una generazione d'oro allora raccoglieranno poco, alla fine più di quanto fatto negli ultimi 2 anni (perdere ai mondiali e stasera) non potranno fare, o comunque sarà un'impresa ripetersi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Preferirei mille volte quella testa di carciofone di Icardi.



amche io anche se mi piace pure higuain, basta non fargli tirare i rigori..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

per l'Argentina... ma complimenti vivissimi al Cile che ha dimostrato di meritare questo titolo, facendo una cosa ovvia e troppo scontata: giocare di squadra. Come loro nessuno nella competizione ma soprattutto hanno dimostrato quanto il calcio stia cambiando, puoi avere anche Di Maria, Aguero e Higuaìn ma se fisicamente stai bene fai poltiglia anche di avversari più forti, specialmente in competizioni così brevi. Ancora complimenti per un successo meritatissimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chi è che diceva che Messi è meglio di Maradona?



io! i numeri non mentono.. guarda un po'ti ricordo anche che Diego ha perso delle finale pure giocando cosi cosi..

Cmq stagione strepitosa per Messi, finale mondiale, finale coppa america, finale champions, finale coppa rei e campione di lega sempre da titolare e protagonista.. ritengo bizarro criticarlo


----------



## rossovero (5 Luglio 2015)

Messi per me ha giocato bene: ha preso una marea di falli, ha mandato in porta i compagni, si è andato a prendere il pallone a metacampo nonostante fosse popolato di cileni aggressivi. Non ha tirato in porta, è vero, ma come detto non è che sia stato molto supportato.
Il Cile ha giocato molto bene, più squadra, aggressivi e anche in fase di palleggio ho visto bellissime cose. Ma se non giocavano a Santiago la partita non la finivano in 11. Come da tradizione (vedi Mondiale '62), al Cile in casa tutto è permesso.


----------



## rossovero (5 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> io! i numeri non mentono.. guarda un po'ti ricordo anche che Diego ha perso delle finale pure giocando cosi cosi..
> 
> Cmq stagione strepitosa per Messi, finale mondiale, finale coppa america, finale champions, finale coppa rei e campione di lega sempre da titolare e protagonista.. ritengo bizarro criticarlo



Guarda, non capisco. L'Argentina vince il Mondiale 1986 e il merito è SOLO di Maradona. Perde la finale del Mondiale 1990 ma non è colpa sua.


----------



## bmb (5 Luglio 2015)

Messi decisivo come sempre.


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2015)

Questi girano ancora con De Michelis...almeno si è rifatto una capigliatura decente.


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2015)

Diciamola tutta:tre finali(Germania,Juve,Cile) e tre partite abbastanza mediocri di Messi, considerando i suoi standard.
E non è colpa della squadra attorno, anche perchè l'Argentina è una signora squadra,non solo a livello offensivo dove può permettersi di non convocare Dybala, Icardi,Vietto ecc e di tenere Tevez in panchina.Ad esempio è dura,a livello di Nazionali, trovare una coppia difensiva più completa di Otamendi-Garay.A centrocampo poi ci sono Mascherano,Biglia, che ha fatto una grande stagione con la Lazio,Di Maria,lo stesso Pastore come trequartista.Insomma non ci sono scuse,Messi doveva essere decisivo in questa partita.Anche perchè non si può certo dire che il Cile sia uno squadrone.A parte Sanchez e Vidal è poca roba.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Luglio 2015)

Complimenti a chi ha dato il permesso ad Higuain di tirare il rigore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Luglio 2015)

Un giorno vorrei capire come sia possibile di giocare sempre con Higuain e lasciare in panchina Tevez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

È giusto così. L'argentina e Messi hanno fatto una brutta c
copa America (tranne la semifinale).

Sisi poverino Messi che fa tutto da solo ahah non avrà mai le palle.


----------



## Tom! (5 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un giorno vorrei capire come sia possibile di giocare sempre con Higuain e lasciare in panchina Tevez



Vero, incredibile. Soprattutto in una partita del genere dove si doveva fare a sportellate in ogni zona del campo, Tevez poteva essere considerato anche dal primo minuto.

Vidal grandioso, preso anche il premio com man of the match.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamola tutta:tre finali(Germania,Juve,Cile) e tre partite abbastanza mediocri di Messi, considerando i suoi standard.
> E non è colpa della squadra attorno, anche perchè l'Argentina è una signora squadra,non solo a livello offensivo dove può permettersi di non convocare Dybala, Icardi,Vietto ecc e di tenere Tevez in panchina.Ad esempio è dura,a livello di Nazionali, trovare una coppia difensiva più completa di Otamendi-Garay.A centrocampo poi ci sono Mascherano,Biglia, che ha fatto una grande stagione con la Lazio,Di Maria,lo stesso Pastore come trequartista.Insomma non ci sono scuse,Messi doveva essere decisivo in questa partita.Anche perchè non si può certo dire che il Cile sia uno squadrone.A parte Sanchez e Vidal è poca roba.



pensa un pò che sta squadra di fenomeni ieri è stata sovrastata dal Cile per 120 minuti creando la bellezza di 3 palle gol su due ripartenze e un calcio piazzato. Sulla finale mediocre con la Juve poi ci sarebbe da discutere molto, pare che debba sempre fare i partitoni tipo quello col Bayern per dire che ha giocato bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamola tutta:tre finali(Germania,Juve,Cile) e tre partite abbastanza mediocri di Messi, considerando i suoi standard.
> E non è colpa della squadra attorno, anche perchè l'Argentina è una signora squadra,non solo a livello offensivo dove può permettersi di non convocare Dybala, Icardi,Vietto ecc e di tenere Tevez in panchina.Ad esempio è dura,a livello di Nazionali, trovare una coppia difensiva più completa di Otamendi-Garay.A centrocampo poi ci sono Mascherano,Biglia, che ha fatto una grande stagione con la Lazio,Di Maria,lo stesso Pastore come trequartista.Insomma non ci sono scuse,Messi doveva essere decisivo in questa partita.Anche perchè non si può certo dire che il Cile sia uno squadrone.A parte Sanchez e Vidal è poca roba.



Sono d'accordo sembra quasi che parliamo dell'Argentina come del Burundi qualsiasi. L'Argentina viene da una finale mondiale ed hanno perso 1-0 a due minuti dai rigori contro la Germania. Ma di cosa parliamo

Io porrei vorrei sapere una cosa. Come mai quando Messi vince col Barca è tutto merito suo ed i suoi 4/5 campioni in squadra non vengono manco presi in considerazione, mentre con l'Argentina, quando perde, è colpa della squadra che è scarsa mentre mai sua????

L'anno prossimo c'è un'altra copa America.. sarà la buona volta?


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un giorno vorrei capire come sia possibile di giocare sempre con Higuain e lasciare in panchina Tevez


Ma infatti, inoltre Tevez è tre spanne sopra ad Higuain.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2015)

Tutti considerano Bacca un mediocre perchè sa fare solo gol facili. Se Higuain (che viene valutato il triplo di Bacca) si fosse limitato a quello a quest'ora l'Argentina sarebbe campione del Mondo e campione del Sud America.
Però alla fine la colpa è sempre di Messi, bah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamola tutta:tre finali(Germania,Juve,Cile) e tre partite abbastanza mediocri di Messi, considerando i suoi standard.
> E non è colpa della squadra attorno, anche perchè l'Argentina è una signora squadra,non solo a livello offensivo dove può permettersi di non convocare Dybala, Icardi,Vietto ecc e di tenere Tevez in panchina.Ad esempio è dura,a livello di Nazionali, trovare una coppia difensiva più completa di Otamendi-Garay.A centrocampo poi ci sono Mascherano,Biglia, che ha fatto una grande stagione con la Lazio,Di Maria,lo stesso Pastore come trequartista.Insomma non ci sono scuse,Messi doveva essere decisivo in questa partita.Anche perchè non si può certo dire che il Cile sia uno squadrone.A parte Sanchez e Vidal è poca roba.


A parte che con la Juventus non ha proprio giocato nessuna partita mediocre, anzi, è stato decisivo e determinante. 
Le altre due finali, guarda caso, sono con l'Argentina: quella con la Germania non fa testo, perché i crucchi erano uno squadrone pressoché invulnerabile ed erano destinati al titolo anche per motivi statistici, l'Argentina è stata soltanto la vittima sacrificale come lo sarebbe stata qualsiasi altra nazionale; col Cile si è visto chi sa giocare a pallone e chi no, *da squadra* però, perché tu hai fatto il solito discorso, "eh ma l'Argentina ha i giocatori forti", ok ma li hai visti giocare? Reparti slegati tra di loro e zero compattezza nei reparti stessi, senza considerare la condizione fisica pietosa. 
Sono finiti i tempi in cui un giocatore vince i trofei da solo, contro quel Cile avresti potuto mettere Maradona o Pelé in campo, non avrebbero concluso nulla, sono finiti i tempi in cui Berta filava.


----------



## .Nitro (5 Luglio 2015)

Putroppo la gente parla per luoghi comuni,io vorrei solo sapere come si fa a chiamare squadra l'Argentina,dal mondiale ad oggi ho visto tutte le partite e questi non sanno fare 3 passaggi palla a terra,come si fa ad essere così ciechi. Non ho mai visto una squadra così disordinata e priva di logica. E' un miracolo che questi siano arrivati in due finali di fila. E ricordiamo che se il signor Higuain non si divorava il gol contro la Germania stavamo parlando di altro. Anzi in finale mondiale hanno avuto molte più occasioni da gol gli Argentini. 
Ieri,oltre ad essere stata una partita pessima con solo falli,si è visto chi è squadra e chi no. Dovrebbero levare a Martino il patentino per allenare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2015)

il Messiah colpisce ancora

(sto scherzando, l'Argentina è una squadraccia)


----------



## davoreb (5 Luglio 2015)

Dai non dite che l'Argentina ha solo l'attacco... biglia, mascherano, Pastore e volendo di Maria è un centrocampo mostruoso.

La difesa ha due ottimi terzini e mascherano volendo puoi fare il centrale.

Gli manca un centrale ed un portare ma non è certo una nazionale scarsa come giocatori a disposizione.

Messi ha fallito come tutta la squadra, non è solo colpa sua ma è anche molta colpa sua... cioè non ha fatto un goal in tutta la coppa america.


----------



## davoreb (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A parte che con la Juventus non ha proprio giocato nessuna partita mediocre, anzi, è stato decisivo e determinante.
> Le altre due finali, guarda caso, sono con l'Argentina: quella con la Germania non fa testo, perché i crucchi erano uno squadrone pressoché invulnerabile ed erano destinati al titolo anche per motivi statistici, l'Argentina è stata soltanto la vittima sacrificale come lo sarebbe stata qualsiasi altra nazionale; col Cile si è visto chi sa giocare a pallone e chi no, *da squadra* però, perché tu hai fatto il solito discorso, "eh ma l'Argentina ha i giocatori forti", ok ma li hai visti giocare? Reparti slegati tra di loro e zero compattezza nei reparti stessi, senza considerare la condizione fisica pietosa.
> Sono finiti i tempi in cui un giocatore vince i trofei da solo, contro quel Cile avresti potuto mettere Maradona o Pelé in campo, non avrebbero concluso nulla, sono finiti i tempi in cui Berta filava.



Vabbe ma Messi ha fallito in modo clamoroso... cioè non ha fatto un goal in tutta la coppa america.

Se mettevi uno come Lavazza al suo posto era uguale e considerato che Messi è il più forte al mondo non si puo dire che lui non ha fallito completamente.

Pastore è stato superiore... almeno nelle partite che ho guardato io.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

fotografia dell'attacco dell'argentina


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2015)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Messi è meglio di Maradona


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A parte che con la Juventus non ha proprio giocato nessuna partita mediocre, anzi, è stato decisivo e determinante.
> Le altre due finali, guarda caso, sono con l'Argentina: quella con la Germania non fa testo, perché i crucchi erano uno squadrone pressoché invulnerabile ed erano destinati al titolo anche per motivi statistici, l'Argentina è stata soltanto la vittima sacrificale come lo sarebbe stata qualsiasi altra nazionale; col Cile si è visto chi sa giocare a pallone e chi no, *da squadra* però, perché tu hai fatto il solito discorso, "eh ma l'Argentina ha i giocatori forti", ok ma li hai visti giocare? Reparti slegati tra di loro e zero compattezza nei reparti stessi, senza considerare la condizione fisica pietosa.
> Sono finiti i tempi in cui un giocatore vince i trofei da solo, contro quel Cile avresti potuto mettere Maradona o Pelé in campo, non avrebbero concluso nulla, sono finiti i tempi in cui Berta filava.



ma la partita contro la Germania non è stata assolutamente mediocre, ha creato diverse palle gol sprecato dai suoi compari, ha più volte saltato mezza difesa tedesca. Maradona nelle finali del 1986/90 gioco peggio di Messi..
E anche ieri le sue palle gol le ha creato. Non so chi abbia giocato meglio di lui ieri. Sanchez? ha sprecato diverse palle gol, che se fossero capitate a Messi, le critiche sarebbero alle stelle. 
E' una questione di aspettative, Messi ha raggiunto un livello talmente alto, che un suo buona partita, senza assist e gol viene considerata mediocre...


----------



## Atletico Maniero (5 Luglio 2015)

Direi che gli ultimi 12 mesi per l'Argentina calcistica sono stati abbastanza tragici, mi dispiace per loro. Sono contento per Vidal che ha giocato benissimo sia in finale (man of the match), sia in tutta la competizione. Senza dubbio uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo. Poi mi tocca leggere che la Juve se ne libererebbe volentieri per 30 milioni...poveri giornalai. Nemmeno dopo un coca-party verrebbe in mente di vendere qst mostro a una cifra così ridicola. Cmq alla fine ha vinto la squadra che ha meritato di più, nonostante non avesse i campioni dell'Argentina (tranne Vidal e Sanchez). Complimenti al Cile .


----------



## .Nitro (5 Luglio 2015)

Messi ha deciso più finali di quante ne abbia giocate Diego. Con questo non sto dicendo che Messi è superiore a Diego ma chi parla dovrebbe prima riflettere un pò. Non parlo più tanto c'è gente che dice che l'Argentina ha un centrocampo mostruoso


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Ma quante persone qui dentro hanno visto giocare Maradona?


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

io piuttosto mi domanderei se qui dentro qualcuno ha visto le finali giocate da Maradona


----------



## Aron (5 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> io! i numeri non mentono.. guarda un po'ti ricordo anche che Diego ha perso delle finale pure giocando cosi cosi..
> 
> Cmq stagione strepitosa per Messi, finale mondiale, finale coppa america, finale champions, finale coppa rei e campione di lega sempre da titolare e protagonista.. ritengo bizarro criticarlo



Non lo critico.
La partita di ieri è comunque l'ennesima volta in cui non posso fare a meno di chiedermi come lo si possa ritenere superiore a Maradona.
Messi è un fenomeno. Ma è un fenomeno con altri fenomeni al Barcellona.
Maradona ha vinto con un Napoli forte ma anni luce sotto al Barcellona, e da solo ha praticamente vinto un Mondiale, arrivando per ben due volte consecutive in finale.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io piuttosto mi domanderei se qui dentro qualcuno ha visto le finali giocate da Maradona



Boh parlo per me. Ho visto giocare Maradona in ben due edizioni della Coppa del Mondo e il risultato sono una vinta e un altra quasi giocando a livelli mostruosi in un Argentina che non era esattamente una sfilata di campioni come oggi. Per tacere delle qualità tecniche di Maradona come non sottolineare la leadership e la personalità che aveva quando scendeva in campo? Al punto stesso che tutti i suoi compagni al Napoli o nell'Argentina fino al più scarso quando c'era lui venivano letteralmente trascinati e si esaltavano.

P.S: chi parla delle finali di Maradona dovrebbe considerare anche che in quella del 86 a marcarlo a "uomo" non come oggi in cui ti lasciano almeno 10 metri di spazio, c'era un certo Lothar Matthaus non Medel e nonostante ciò fece l'assist vincente per il 3- 2 finale. Con messi sono propriamente la stessa cosa


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Boh parlo per me. Ho visto giocare Maradona in ben due edizioni della Coppa del Mondo e il risultato sono una vinta e un altra quasi giocando a livelli mostruosi in un Argentina che non era esattamente una sfilata di campioni come oggi. Per tacere delle qualità tecniche di Maradona come non sottolineare la leadership e la personalità che aveva quando scendeva in campo? Al punto stesso che tutti i suoi compagni al Napoli o nell'Argentina fino al più scarso quando c'era lui venivano letteralmente trascinati e si esaltavano.
> 
> P.S: chi parla delle finali di Maradona dovrebbe considerare anche che in quella del 86 a marcarlo a "uomo" non come oggi in cui ti lasciano almeno 10 metri di spazio, c'era un certo Lothar Matthaus non Medel e nonostante ciò fece l'assist vincente per il 3- 2 finale. Con messi sono propriamente la stessa cosa



ah certo, perchè Messi ieri scorrazzava libero con le praterie davanti, mica ce ne aveva 4 intorno appena riceveva palla 

quanto all'assist, l'assist uno lo fa poi se si concretizza o meno dipende dal compagno, Burruchaga la mise dentro, Aguero ieri ha lisciato una palla che doveva mandare in rete, taccio sull'occasione di Higuain. Ecco la differenza tra le finali di Messi e Maradona. 

P.S. Maradona mostruoso ad Italia 90? Vabbè alzo le mani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma la partita contro la Germania non è stata assolutamente mediocre, ha creato diverse palle gol sprecato dai suoi compari, ha più volte saltato mezza difesa tedesca. Maradona nelle finali del 1986/90 gioco peggio di Messi..
> E anche ieri le sue palle gol le ha creato. Non so chi abbia giocato meglio di lui ieri. Sanchez? ha sprecato diverse palle gol, che se fossero capitate a Messi, le critiche sarebbero alle stelle.
> E' una questione di aspettative, *Messi ha raggiunto un livello talmente alto, che un suo buona partita, senza assist e gol viene considerata mediocre...*


Appunto, quella con la Germania non la ricordavo tanto bene, perciò ho sorvolato ma è proprio questo il punto, ormai Messi è da talmente tanto tempo ad altissimi livelli che è impossibile indovini tutte le partite importanti della sua carriera. Inoltre, ripeto, con questa Argentina ci sono molto attenuanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>


Sì, per aver eliminato Belgio e Uruguay, per aver imbroccato quattro partite al mondiale e un paio di campionato al Napoli, come se Messi non fosse da dieci anni e dico dieci anni sulla cresta dell'onda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ma quante persone qui dentro hanno visto giocare Maradona?


Io mi chiedo quanti vedano giocare Messi.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah certo, perchè Messi ieri scorrazzava libero con le praterie davanti, mica ce ne aveva 4 intorno appena riceveva palla
> 
> quanto all'assist, l'assist uno lo fa poi se si concretizza o meno dipende dal compagno, Burruchaga la mise dentro, Aguero ieri ha lisciato una palla che doveva mandare in rete, taccio sull'occasione di Higuain. Ecco la differenza tra le finali di Messi e Maradona.
> 
> P.S. Maradona mostruoso ad Italia 90? Vabbè alzo le mani.



Ehm Snake ti linko una partita fondamentale decisa dal Dio del calcio. Cosa che ad un Messi in una partita decisiva tra la sua nazionale ed un altra grande non vedrai mai fare, perchè nonostante stampa e sponsor ce la mettano tutta a pomparlo ,Messi non è e non sarà mai sullo stesso livello del Pibe.

https://youtu.be/PA0-U3RsOKY

.Per quanto riguarda ieri oltre al fatto che aveva 4 cileni intorno, ci sono altre scuse?? Ad esempio un meteorite caduto sullo stadio?


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo quanti vedano giocare Messi.



Tutti e mi pare che senza paraocchi arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni. Forte coi deboli e debole coi forti. E mai decisivo quando serve fuori dal Barcellona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Tutti e mi pare che senza paraocchi arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni. Forte coi deboli e debole coi forti. E mai decisivo quando serve fuori dal Barcellona.


Maradona ne ha giocate 3 di Copa America o sbaglio?


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, per aver eliminato Belgio e Uruguay, per aver imbroccato quattro partite al mondiale e un paio di campionato al Napoli, come se Messi non fosse da dieci anni e dico dieci anni sulla cresta dell'onda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


>


Ero volutamente provocatorio... ma sapere qual è la differenza tra me e voi? Io non voglio dire che Messi sia migliore di Maradona, voi invece volete per forza dire che Maradona sia migliore di Messi. 
Intelligente sarebbe dire che ognuno sia stato il migliore della propria epoca e insieme tra i migliori di sempre ma non so cosa vi spinga esattamente, forse l'età, la nostalgia, la poesia o il romanticismo, a dire che Maradona resterà per sempre insuperato.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maradona ne ha giocate 3 di Copa America o sbaglio?



Non lo so,non tengo la contabilità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Non lo so,non tengo la contabilità.


Sì, ne ha giocate 3 e non ne ha vinta nessuna, là non fu colpa di Maradona? Anche perché l'Argentina era una squadra scarsa rispetto a quella di oggi, no? Il mondiale lo vinse da solo, perché non vinse da solo anche le Cope America? Nell'ultima, quella dell'89 fece 0 goal in 7 partite... eh ma Messi ha segnato soltanto un goal su rigore.


----------



## Sanchez (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



ahahah


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ero volutamente provocatorio... ma sapere qual è la differenza tra me e voi? Io non voglio dire che Messi sia migliore di Maradona, voi invece volete per forza dire che Maradona sia migliore di Messi.
> Intelligente sarebbe dire che ognuno sia stato il migliore della propria epoca e insieme tra i migliori di sempre ma non so cosa vi spinga esattamente, forse l'età, la nostalgia, la poesia o il romanticismo, a dire che Maradona resterà per sempre insuperato.



Splendidi io mi sono limitato a confutare l'affermazione più volte letta in questo topic e anche in questo forum secondo cui Messi è superiore a Maradona e quelle che porto mi paiono argomentazioni plausibili, tutto qua.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, ne ha giocate 3 e non ne ha vinta nessuna, là non fu colpa di Maradona? Anche perché l'Argentina era una squadra scarsa rispetto a quella di oggi, no? Il mondiale lo vinse da solo, perché non vinse da solo anche le Cope America? Nell'ultima, quella dell'89 fece 0 goal in 7 partite... eh ma Messi ha segnato soltanto un goal su rigore.



Ahahaha insomma è come dire che Gesù se non ripete un miracolo non è Gesù. Potrei dire che Van Basten non è Van Basten solo perchè oltre a vincere l'europeo( unico trofeo vinto in tutta la sua storia dall'Olanda, non proprio una nazionale cenerentola) non ha vinto anche il mondiale. Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Splendidi io mi sono limitato a confutare l'affermazione più volte letta in questo topic e anche in questo forum secondo cui Messi è superiore a Maradona e quelle che porto mi paiono argomentazioni plausibili, tutto qua.


Insomma, sembrava proprio che i primi commenti volessero sminuire Messi e che le "argomentazioni plausibili", tipo quelle sulla marcatura o sulle grandi partite di Maradona, fossero abbastanza discutibili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha insomma è come dire che Gesù se non ripete un miracolo non è Gesù. Potrei dire che Van Basten non è Van Basten solo perchè oltre a vincere l'europeo( unico trofeo vinto in tutta la sua storia dall'Olanda, non proprio una nazionale cenerentola) non ha vinto anche il mondiale. Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità??


E tu ti rendi conto del vostro controsenso? Perché vi lamentate che Messi non stravinca da solo tutte le finale disputate ma poi non ricordate che nemmeno Maradona ha vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere.
Io me ne infischio di questa Copa America sinceramente, perché poi ha vinto quattro Champions League da protagonista e ha stracciato ogni record nella stessa competizione rimanendo sulla cresta dell'onda da 10 anni.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ehm Snake ti linko una partita fondamentale decisa dal Dio del calcio. Cosa che ad un Messi in una partita decisiva tra la sua nazionale ed un altra grande non vedrai mai fare, perchè nonostante stampa e sponsor ce la mettano tutta a pomparlo ,Messi non è e non sarà mai sullo stesso livello del Pibe.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PA0-U3RsOKY
> 
> .Per quanto riguarda ieri oltre al fatto che aveva 4 cileni intorno, ci sono altre scuse?? Ad esempio un meteorite caduto sullo stadio?



nessuna scusa, semplice dato di fatto constatabile da chi ha visto la partita cosa che tu evidentemente non hai fatto, che a dirla tutta sei stato tu il primo a trovare scuse sulla patetica prestazione di Maradona in quella finale, se poi la fai fuori dal vaso dicendo quella vaccata sui 10 metri di spazio non è colpa mia altro che scusa.

Bravissimo a postare la giocata contro il Brasile, pensa che è l'unica cosa che mi ricordo di Maradona ad Italia 90, ah no ce ne sono altre due, rigore sbagliato con la Jugoslavia e a momenti il tuo fenomeno andava a casa e il labiale durante l'inno, stop, ecco il mostruoso Maradona di Italia 90


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E tu ti rendi conto del vostro controsenso? Perché vi lamentate che Messi non stravinca da solo tutte le finale disputate ma poi non ricordate che nemmeno Maradona ha vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere. Io me ne infischio di questa Copa America sinceramente, perché poi ha vinto quattro Champions League da protagonista e ha stracciato ogni record nella stessa competizione rimanendo sulla cresta dell'onda da 10 anni.



Il Barcellona in cui giocava anche Messi insieme a Xavi, Iniesta, Pujol, Piquè, Suarez ha vinto 4 champions league. Messi in una nazionale che al giorno d'oggi può contare su una sfilza di grossi giocatori rispetto al contesto odierno è stato molto al di sotto delle aspettative. Vogliamo dirla così?


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> nessuna scusa, semplice dato di fatto constatabile da chi ha visto la partita cosa che tu evidentemente non hai fatto, che a dirla tutta sei stato tu il primo a trovare scuse sulla patetica prestazione di Maradona in quella finale, se poi la fai fuori dal vaso dicendo quella vaccata sui 10 metri di spazio non è colpa mia altro che scusa.
> 
> Bravissimo a postare la giocata contro il Brasile, pensa che è l'unica cosa che mi ricordo di Maradona ad Italia 90, ah no ce ne sono altre due, rigore sbagliato con la Jugoslavia e a momenti il tuo fenomeno andava a casa e il labiale durante l'inno, stop, ecco il mostruoso Maradona di Italia 90



Ahahaha ok ok mi arrendo!! Come parlare con i muri, continua a giocare con la Playstation.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo critico.
> La partita di ieri è comunque l'ennesima volta in cui non posso fare a meno di chiedermi come lo si possa ritenere superiore a Maradona.
> Messi è un fenomeno. Ma è un fenomeno con altri fenomeni al Barcellona.
> Maradona ha vinto con un Napoli forte ma anni luce sotto al Barcellona, e da solo ha praticamente vinto un Mondiale, arrivando per ben due volte consecutive in finale.



Da solo? Non sono d'accordo; questo mi pare una offesa a gente come Pumpido, Ruggeri, Brown, Valdano, Batista e Burruchaga.. quella nazionale era forte, io ho visto Maradona quindi giusto dica che prima di vedere Messi lo riteneva il migliore di tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A parte che con la Juventus non ha proprio giocato nessuna partita mediocre, anzi, è stato decisivo e determinante.
> Le altre due finali, guarda caso, sono con l'Argentina: quella con la Germania non fa testo, perché i crucchi erano uno squadrone pressoché invulnerabile ed erano destinati al titolo anche per motivi statistici, l'Argentina è stata soltanto la vittima sacrificale come lo sarebbe stata qualsiasi altra nazionale; col Cile si è visto chi sa giocare a pallone e chi no, *da squadra* però, perché tu hai fatto il solito discorso, "eh ma l'Argentina ha i giocatori forti", ok ma li hai visti giocare? Reparti slegati tra di loro e zero compattezza nei reparti stessi, senza considerare la condizione fisica pietosa.
> Sono finiti i tempi in cui un giocatore vince i trofei da solo, contro quel Cile avresti potuto mettere Maradona o Pelé in campo, non avrebbero concluso nulla, sono finiti i tempi in cui Berta filava.



Veramente se lasciamo stare Messico 86 non c'è mai stato un giocatore che ha vinto da solo una competizione...ma trascinarla si (Ronaldo, Pelé, Garrincha, Romario ecc ecc.).


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

le grandi difese dell'epoca


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona in cui giocava anche Messi insieme a Xavi, Iniesta, Pujol, Piquè, Suarez ha vinto 4 champions league. Messi in una nazionale che al giorno d'oggi può contare su una sfilza di grossi giocatori rispetto al contesto odierno è stato molto al di sotto delle aspettative. Vogliamo dirla così?



Qui molto sottovalutano il fatto che Maradona ha creato il SSC Napoli, ripeto SSC Napoli, non il Barcellona, una delle squadre più titolate al mondo con fior fiori di campioni soprattutto da quando c'è Messi, e ha vinto un mondiale giocando in una nazionale che se paragonata a quella di oggi è ridicola. Poi vabe fa comodo ricordare le partite che ha giocato male con la Seleccion, mentre di Messi che toppa tutte quelle più importanti non si dice niente ma solo "ehhhhh ma Messi ha vinto tutto nel Barcellona, è il più forte di sempre"


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha ok ok mi arrendo!! Come parlare con i muri, continua a giocare con la Playstation.



ma infatti è meglio che ti arrendi, difficile controbattere quando si mettono i fatti oggettivi sul tavolo, che Maradona abbia giocato un torneo mediocre ad Italia 90 è una cosa oggettiva che solo i suoi fanatici colpiti da mitizzazione repressa possono negare, Messi per aver giocato un torneo simile in Brasile l'anno scorso l'avete massacrato, Maradona è stato mostruoso cit.  magari un giorno scopriremo che fu mostruoso anche con lo Spartak Mosca in coppa dei campioni


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui molto sottovalutano il fatto che Maradona ha creato il SSC Napoli, ripeto SSC Napoli, non il Barcellona, una delle squadre più titolate al mondo con fior fiori di campioni soprattutto da quando c'è Messi, e ha vinto un mondiale giocando in una nazionale che se paragonata a quella di oggi è ridicola. Poi vabe fa comodo ricordare le partite che ha giocato male con la Seleccion, mentre di Messi che toppa tutte quelle più importanti non si dice niente ma solo "ehhhhh ma Messi ha vinto tutto nel Barcellona, è il più forte di sempre"



ma veramente siete voi fanatici del cocainomane che fate scena muta sui suoi tanti fallimenti ricordandovi solo di ciò che vi fa comodo mentre Messi diventa sempre l'unico capro espiatorio quando fallisce con la sua nazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ero volutamente provocatorio... ma sapere qual è la differenza tra me e voi? Io non voglio dire che Messi sia migliore di Maradona, voi invece volete per forza dire che Maradona sia migliore di Messi.
> Intelligente sarebbe dire che ognuno sia stato il migliore della propria epoca e insieme tra i migliori di sempre ma non so cosa vi spinga esattamente, forse l'età, la nostalgia, la poesia o il romanticismo, a dire che Maradona resterà per sempre insuperato.



Intelligente sarebbe dire che ognuno la pensa come vuole. E tu ti senti che quello che dici tu è sempre giusto e non accetti pareri diversi.

E cmq non c'è solo Diego, c'è Pelé, Cruijff, Di Stefano...


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui molto sottovalutano il fatto che Maradona ha creato il SSC Napoli, ripeto SSC Napoli, non il Barcellona, una delle squadre più titolate al mondo con fior fiori di campioni soprattutto da quando c'è Messi, e ha vinto un mondiale giocando in una nazionale che se paragonata a quella di oggi è ridicola. Poi vabe fa comodo ricordare le partite che ha giocato male con la Seleccion, mentre di Messi che toppa tutte quelle più importanti non si dice niente ma solo "ehhhhh ma Messi ha vinto tutto nel Barcellona, è il più forte di sempre"



D'accordo con te. Per non parlare poi del fatto che poi si tirino in ballo i trofei vinti come dire che Angelo Colombo ha vinto due Coppe dei campioni e quindi è più forte di Maradona che non ne ha mai vinte una




Snake ha scritto:


> ma infatti è meglio che ti arrendi, difficile controbattere quando si mettono i fatti oggettivi sul tavolo, che Maradona abbia giocato un torneo mediocre ad Italia 90 è una cosa oggettiva che solo i suoi fanatici colpiti da mitizzazione repressa possono negare, Messi per aver giocato un torneo simile in Brasile l'anno scorso l'avete massacrato, Maradona è stato mostruoso cit.  magari un giorno scopriremo che fu mostruoso anche con lo Spartak Mosca in coppa dei campioni



Caro Snake qui purtroppo i fatti dicono che Messi ad ora con una nazionale di caratura tecnica eccezionale è stato davvero tutt'altro che quel mostro di cui tu e tutti i "fanatici" andate blaterando mentre Maradona ha fatto vincere una Nazionale ai suoi tempi non da primato. Ripeto, le chiacchiere stanno a 0.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> le grandi difese dell'epoca



Ah Snake un piccolo quesito. Se un Nesta 35enne ha preso per le orecchie il tuo idolo, uno come Baresi gli avrebbe fatto vedere almeno un pallone?


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

ma secondo me l'Argentina ha una rosa eccezionale, potenzialmente la più forte al mondo, manca l'organizzazione che dipende dall'allenatore. Sarebbe un peccato se non riuscissero a vincere nulla, hanno un altra possibilità nella Copa America del 2016 e anche nel 2018.


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non lo critico.
> La partita di ieri è comunque l'ennesima volta in cui non posso fare a meno di chiedermi come lo si possa ritenere superiore a Maradona.
> Messi è un fenomeno. Ma è un fenomeno con altri fenomeni al Barcellona.
> Maradona ha vinto con un Napoli forte ma anni luce sotto al Barcellona, e da solo ha praticamente vinto un Mondiale, arrivando per ben due volte consecutive in finale.



Maradona ha vinto solo un campionato in Argentina in più di 10 anni passati li, come mai? Al Barca non ha vinto nulla.
Maradona non ha assolutamente vinto da solo un mondiale, non fu il migliore nella fase a giorni del mondiale 1986 e non fu il migliore nemmeno in finale.. Senza quel gol di mano, magari veniva espulso e l'Argentina andava a casa.
Pure Messi nel 2014 è arrivato in finale giocando molto meglio di Maradona nel 90.

Maradona ha vinto solo a Napoli, ed è un caso, non si è ripetuto in altre realtà, quindi non vedo perché credere che Maradona avrebbe potuto ripetersi anche in altri contesti. A dire la verità uno come Mancini non solo ha vinto lo scudetto con la Sampdoria, ma è pure arrivato in finale di champions, come mai non viene glorificato come Maradona?


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ah Snake un piccolo quesito. Se un Nesta 35enne ha preso per le orecchie il tuo idolo, uno come Baresi gli avrebbe fatto vedere almeno un pallone?



quando è successo che Nesta he preso le orecchie a Messi?


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ah Snake un piccolo quesito. Se un Nesta 35enne ha preso per le orecchie il tuo idolo, uno come Baresi gli avrebbe fatto vedere almeno un pallone?



Eccone un'altra, ce le avete programmate di default voi fanatici del pibe, uno come Messi non lo fermi individualmente, lo fermi con la difesa di sistema, creandogli una gabbia, costanti raddoppi, densità in mezzo al campo, rendendogli difficili le ricezioni e facendolo entrare in possesso in zone del campo dove è meno incisivo, ma capisco che sono concetti troppi difficili da capire


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Eccone un'altra, ce le avete programmate di default voi fanatici del pibe, uno come Messi non lo fermi individualmente, lo fermi con la difesa di sistema, creandogli una gabbia, costanti raddoppi, densità in mezzo al campo, rendendogli difficili le ricezioni e facendolo entrare in possesso in zone del campo dove è meno incisivo, ma capisco che sono concetti troppi difficili da capire


 

Grazie per avermi illuminato eludendo la domanda. In effetti capisco così poco di calcio da venire qui per prendere ripetizioni da te


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Io cmq non capisco come fanno i fanboy di Messi a difenderlo...quando i miei idoli sbagliano, ci vado giù pesante.

Ragazzi questo è il quarto, RIPETO QUARTO, fallimento di Messi dal 2010.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> quando è successo che Nesta he preso le orecchie a Messi?



Ancora che insisti...non ricominciamo per favore. E' un dato di fatto, stop.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui molto sottovalutano il fatto che Maradona ha creato il SSC Napoli, ripeto SSC Napoli, non il Barcellona, una delle squadre più titolate al mondo con fior fiori di campioni soprattutto da quando c'è Messi, e ha vinto un mondiale giocando in una nazionale che se paragonata a quella di oggi è ridicola. Poi vabe fa comodo ricordare le partite che ha giocato male con la Seleccion, mentre di Messi che toppa tutte quelle più importanti non si dice niente ma solo "ehhhhh ma Messi ha vinto tutto nel Barcellona, è il più forte di sempre"


Il primo anno in cui Maradona giocò a Napoli finì decimo in campionato, perché avevano una squadra abbastanza mediocre. A quel punto iniziarono ad arrivare altri giocatori di livello ed il Napoli migliorò notevolmente i propri risultati.
Non dico, ovviamente, che Maradona non abbia meriti.


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ancora che insisti...non ricominciamo per favore. E' un dato di fatto, stop.



dove sono i dati di fatto? 
una tackle riuscito su Messi dopo dozzine di umiliazioni e dopo che il Barca più volte aveva arato quel Milan? 
te li posto i dati di fatto: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Vp5eha3HI
assist per Pedro dopo aver umiliato tutta la difesa del Milan 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_g_x9XEdvg
minuto 1:43 Messi devasta tutto il Milan compreso Nesta
l'azione si ripete sul minuto 2:01
Qui c'è una compilation dei migliori difensori affrontati da Messi e si inizia proprio con Nesta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4SCZM6UViU

Se Nesta avesse fermato realmente quel Messi, il Milan era in semifinale, invece sono andati a casa. 
Che Nesta ha fermato Messi, è solo una leggenda metropolitana.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi illuminato eludendo la domanda. In effetti capisco così poco di calcio da venire qui per prendere ripetizioni da te



e cosa diavolo avrei eluso? ti ho detto come si ferma un giocatore come Messi oggi, semmai siete voi banali che la menate sempre con sta storia dei difensori più forti all'epoca, lo abbiamo capito, nessuno discute questo, come nessuno a parte ovviamente voi fanatici dovrebbe discutere sul fatto che oggi le squadre sono più organizzate rispetto a 30 anni fa, che i ritmi sono diversi e con livello di fisicità esasperato per un singolo giocatore è impossibile fare la differenza. Quanto alle lezioni io sono sempre a disposizione, quando si leggono certe sciocchezze tipo Messi marcato con 10 metri di spazio è il minimo.

P.S. Il Nesta che prese per le orecchie Messi (che poi è una legenda metropolitana ma vabbè) è lo stesso Nesta che nel suo prime fu umiliato da tale Vincenzo Montella, devo dedurre Montella>>>>>>>>>>Messi


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io cmq non capisco come fanno i fanboy di Messi a difenderlo...quando i miei idoli sbagliano, ci vado giù pesante.
> 
> Ragazzi questo è il quarto, RIPETO QUARTO, fallimento di Messi dal 2010.



forse perchè nemmeno un mese fa trascinava la sua squadra ad un altro triplete, cosa che a quanto pare si sono già dimenticati tutti quanti.


----------



## Mithos3 (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e cosa diavolo avrei eluso? ti ho detto come si ferma un giocatore come Messi oggi, semmai siete voi banali che la menate sempre con sta storia dei difensori più forti all'epoca, lo abbiamo capito, nessuno discute questo, come nessuno a parte ovviamente voi fanatici dovrebbe discutere sul fatto che oggi le squadre sono più organizzate rispetto a 30 anni fa, che i ritmi sono diversi e con livello di fisicità esasperato per un singolo giocatore è impossibile fare la differenza. Quanto alle lezioni io sono sempre a disposizione, quando si leggono certe sciocchezze tipo Messi marcato con 10 metri di spazio è il minimo.
> 
> P.S. Il Nesta che prese per le orecchie Messi (che poi è una legenda metropolitana ma vabbè) è lo stesso Nesta che nel suo prime fu umiliato da tale Vincenzo Montella, devo dedurre Montella>>>>>>>>>>Messi



Bravo, sei una maestro


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

e sarei io quello che elude, ma perchè non rispondi nel merito invece di fare lo spiritoso? ah già non ti conviene


----------



## Jaqen (5 Luglio 2015)

Imparagonabili, Messi è qualcosa di più del calcio. Solo che si gioca in 11 e se gli altri 10 fanno errori incredibili...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Veramente se lasciamo stare Messico 86 non c'è mai stato un giocatore che ha vinto da solo una competizione...ma trascinarla si (Ronaldo, Pelé, Garrincha, Romario ecc ecc.).


Appunto, perché a calcio si gioca in 11, quindi è una cavolata dire che qualcuno abbia vinto un trofeo da solo. Possiamo dire che quell'Argentina non fosse una grande squadra, che Maradona fosse il trascinatore ma da solo Maradona non ha vinto proprio nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Qui molto sottovalutano il fatto che Maradona ha creato il SSC Napoli, ripeto SSC Napoli, non il Barcellona, una delle squadre più titolate al mondo con fior fiori di campioni soprattutto da quando c'è Messi, e ha vinto un mondiale giocando in una nazionale che se paragonata a quella di oggi è ridicola. Poi vabe fa comodo ricordare le partite che ha giocato male con la Seleccion, mentre di Messi che toppa tutte quelle più importanti non si dice niente ma solo "ehhhhh ma Messi ha vinto tutto nel Barcellona, è il più forte di sempre"


"Toppa *tutte* le più importanti Messi", tipo Barcellona-Manchester United 2-0, Barcellona-Manchester United 3-1 o Barcellona-Juventus 3-1. Tre partite a memoria che ha toppato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona in cui giocava anche Messi insieme a Xavi, Iniesta, Pujol, Piquè, Suarez ha vinto 4 champions league. Messi in una nazionale che al giorno d'oggi può contare su una sfilza di grossi giocatori rispetto al contesto odierno è stato molto al di sotto delle aspettative. Vogliamo dirla così?


È vero, l'ha vinte il Barcellona quelle coppe, non Messi, allora anche l'Argentina ha vinto quel mondiale e non Maradona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io cmq non capisco come fanno i fanboy di Messi a difenderlo...quando i miei idoli sbagliano, ci vado giù pesante.
> 
> Ragazzi questo è il quarto, RIPETO QUARTO, fallimento di Messi dal 2010.


E quello di quest'anno è stato il secondo triplete, RIPETO SECONDO.


----------



## O Animal (5 Luglio 2015)

Povero Leo.. Se fosse nato in Spagna sarebbe stato il miglior giocatore spagnolo di tutti i tempi... Dopo Gento, Xavi e Iniesta... 

Scherzi a parte il ragazzo ha tutto fuorché lo spirito alfa e in una squadra di 11 uomini questo incide parecchio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Mithos3 ha scritto:


> Ah Snake un piccolo quesito. Se un Nesta 35enne ha preso per le orecchie il tuo idolo, uno come Baresi gli avrebbe fatto vedere almeno un pallone?


Ti ha risposto Torros, qui stai eludendo tu.



Torros ha scritto:


> dove sono i dati di fatto?
> una tackle riuscito su Messi dopo dozzine di umiliazioni e dopo che il Barca più volte aveva arato quel Milan?
> te li posto i dati di fatto:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Vp5eha3HI
> ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> forse perchè nemmeno un mese fa trascinava la sua squadra ad un altro triplete, cosa che a quanto pare si sono già dimenticati tutti quanti.



Cosa c'entra il triplete adesso? Ti difendi tirando fuori cose che non centrano niente.
Giudica il fallimento in Nazionale su quelle 4 competizioni non la mitica carriera al Barca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Intelligente sarebbe dire che ognuno la pensa come vuole. E tu ti senti che quello che dici tu è sempre giusto e non accetti pareri diversi.
> 
> E cmq non c'è solo Diego, c'è Pelé, Cruijff, Di Stefano...


Io invito alla moderazione, chiedendo di valutarli come grandi calciatori entrambi, con i loro fallimenti e le loro vittorie. 
Io non ho mai detto che Messi fosse migliore di Maradona, sono i Maracoca fans che arrivano facendo battutine stupide e dicendo che Messi può solo lustrargli le scarpe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, perché a calcio si gioca in 11, quindi è una cavolata dire che qualcuno abbia vinto un trofeo da solo. Possiamo dire che quell'Argentina non fosse una grande squadra, che Maradona fosse il trascinatore ma da solo Maradona non ha vinto proprio nulla.



E questo io non l'ho mai detto. Dico solo che questa Argentina anche se non ha un gioco doveva vincere questo Torneo (come nel 2011) e Messi doveva trascinarla. 
In questo Torneo ha fatto i soliti dribbling, assist, giocate illuminanti, ma non ha mai provato a tirare, a cercare di a segnare.
Cioè se vedi che Higuain sbaglia avanti alla porta, vai tu avanti invece di cercare di creare gioco inutilmente.
Niente, responsabilità zero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E questo io non l'ho mai detto. Dico solo che questa Argentina anche se non ha un gioco doveva vincere questo Torneo (come nel 2011) e Messi doveva trascinarla.
> In questo Torneo ha fatto i soliti dribbling, assist, giocate illuminanti, ma non ha mai provato a tirare, a cercare di a segnare.
> Cioè se vedi che Higuain sbaglia avanti alla porta, vai tu avanti invece di cercare di creare gioco inutilmente.
> Niente, responsabilità zero.


Siamo sul campetto tra amici praticamente che deve prendere palla e deve fare tutto da sé. Snake l'ha detto, se ti marcano in 4 e non ti mollano per 90 minuti perché il Cile è stato un collettivo di *animali* fisicamente durante questa competizione e non l'hanno mai mollato, che può fare Leo? Va bene, avrebbe dovuto trascinare la nazionale da grande giocatore qual è, ok. 
Non ce l'ha fatta e quindi? Qual è la conclusione del discorso? Maradroga gli piscia in testa? Messi è scarso? Voglio capire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E quello di quest'anno è stato il secondo triplete, RIPETO SECONDO.



Aridaje. Cosa diavolo c'entra il Barcaaaaaaaa

Giudicalo in queste 4 competizioni dove ha SEMPRE fallito (Coppa America 2011-2015 e Mondiali 2010-2014).

Per CR7 mi sono arrabbiato come una iena per di meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo sul campetto tra amici praticamente che deve prendere palla e deve fare tutto da sé. Snake l'ha detto, se ti marcano in 4 e non ti mollano per 90 minuti perché il Cile è stato un collettivo di *animali* fisicamente durante questa competizione e non l'hanno mai mollato, che può fare Leo? Va bene, avrebbe dovuto trascinare la nazionale da grande giocatore qual è, ok.
> Non ce l'ha fatta e quindi? Qual è la conclusione del discorso? Maradroga gli piscia in testa? Messi è scarso? Voglio capire.



Ma non l'ho mai detto Maradroga gli piscia in testa.
La conclusione è che ha fallito per l'ennesima volta in Nazionale. Non capisco chi vuole difenderlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ho mai detto Maradroga gli piscia in testa.
> La conclusione è che ha fallito per l'ennesima volta in Nazionale. Non capisco chi vuole difenderlo.


Io ti ripeto, ha fallito ma relativamente perché l'Argentina non è squadra da anni e in particolar modo non lo è stata in questa competizione, a differenza del Cile che invece ha dimostrato di essere una grande squadra, come d'altronde al mondiale quando uscì soltanto ai rigori e dopo una traversa nei supplementari contro il Brasile. Mo, se volete accettare questo che è una datità di fatto, bene, sennò non so che dirvi.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Alla fine ha vinto il migliore. Un dieci anni fa questo Cile avrebbe perso poiché non contava il ritmo ma l'impostazione del gioco. Oggi che regna l'atletismo è possibile sopperire alle carenze tecniche. I suddetti hanno dominato o comunque gestito la partita dal primo minuto. Nell'Argentina vanno salvati solo Pastore per la prestazione e le capacità di regia - ma anche di pressing, visto che toglieva spesso palla ai cileni per far partire l'azione offensiva - e Mascherano per il carisma, forse vero capitano. Messi ha provato qualche giocata, giocando più che altro da rifinitore e da 10 classico, ma in Nazionale è altra cosa. Non si capisce ancora perché. Argentina comunque scandalosa nella retroguardia e con un centrocampo non fenomenale. Aguero né carne né pesce, non so ancora come venga ritenuto tra i primi tre migliori attaccanti al mondo, al di là dei gol col City. Higuain ormai involuto e non solo per i rigori. Sbaglia sempre nei momenti decisivi, anche su azione. Io credo sia dovuto al peggioramento del fisico. Non fa vita d'atleta e si vede. Il migliore in campo è stato Sanchez. Finalizzatore, rifinitore, incursore e ala al tempo stesso. Tra i migliori calciatori al mondo, felice d'averlo all'Arsenal. Ma straordinari pure Vidal e Medel, quest'ultimo ha giocato da vero mastino in modo ignorante ed efficace.

Il confronto Maradona-Messi non è mai esistito, a mio avviso. Al di là delle doti tecniche, ci sono anche caratteristiche come carisma, leadership ecc. che la Pulce ha dimostrato di non possedere. Al Pibe le palle fumavano.


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il triplete adesso? Ti difendi tirando fuori cose che non centrano niente.
> Giudica il fallimento in Nazionale su quelle 4 competizioni non la mitica carriera al Barca.



ma già che mi parli di fallimento aver perso un mondiale ai supplementari contro una delle più forti Germania di sempre cosa dovrei risponderti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ti ripeto, ha fallito ma relativamente perché l'Argentina non è squadra da anni e in particolar modo non lo è stata in questa competizione, a differenza del Cile che invece ha dimostrato di essere una grande squadra, come d'altronde al mondiale quando uscì soltanto ai rigori e dopo una traversa nei supplementari contro il Brasile. Mo, se volete accettare questo che è una datità di fatto, bene, sennò non so che dirvi.



Ovvio che la colpa non è solo sua, ma non è mai stato il Messi del Barcellona. Gli episodi non c'entrano.
Ha fallito per la quarta volta e bisogna criticare l'Argentina e lui (che poi non si tratta solo della finale mondiale e quella di ieri, ma di taaante partite).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma già che mi parli di fallimento aver perso un mondiale ai supplementari contro una delle più forti Germania di sempre cosa dovrei risponderti?



Come ho detto prima fosse solo una partita.
Ai mondiali li ha trascinati fino ai quarti. Nelle ultime 3 partite si è nascosto.
Per le altre 3 competizioni ha fatto i soliti dribbling, passaggi da trequartista e poco altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2015)

Io credo abbiate una visione un po' distorta di cosa significhi essere grandi calciatori. Voi volete vedere un uomo che prende palla, salta tutta la squadra e segna, roba da calcetto. Mah.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo abbiate una visione un po' distorta di cosa significhi essere grandi calciatori. *Voi volete vedere un uomo che prende palla, salta tutta la squadra e segna*, roba da calcetto. Mah.



Messi questo l'ha già fatto


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma non l'ho mai detto Maradroga gli piscia in testa.
> La conclusione è che ha fallito per l'ennesima volta in Nazionale. Non capisco chi vuole difenderlo.



non ha fallito un bel niente in nazionale.

Ha trascinato l'Argentina in finale mondiale con 4 gol e 2 assist. Eletto miglior giocatore del torneo sia dagli organi statistici che dai votanti. Più dribbling completati e più occasioni create rispetto a tutti.
Lo stesso vale per la copa america, dove nessuno mi pare abbia brillato particolarmente.
Il fallimento in nazionale lo vedono solo i suoi detrattori..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non ha fallito un bel niente in nazionale.
> 
> Ha trascinato l'Argentina in finale mondiale con 4 gol e 2 assist. Eletto miglior giocatore del torneo sia dagli organi statistici che dai votanti. Più dribbling completati e più occasioni create rispetto a tutti.
> Lo stesso vale per la copa america, dove nessuno mi pare abbia brillato particolarmente.
> Il fallimento in nazionale lo vedono solo i suoi detrattori..



4 gol ai gironi...trascinato in finale manco Snake lo può pensare...trascinare ai quarti si.


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 4 gol ai gironi...trascinato in finale manco Snake lo può pensare...trascinare ai quarti si.



A parte ciò direi che i dribbling e le occasioni create sono utili solo quando si rivelano efficaci. Quando si ottengono risultati. L'Argentina alla fine non ne ha ottenuti, nel senso che come direbbe Mou: ''Zero Tituli''. Messi ha fatto pure ottime prestazioni in Nazionale, ma non è affatto il calciatore che si vede al Barcellona e non penso derivi dal collettivo. E' qualcosa che non ha spiegazione, per il momento. Basti pensare alla prestazione col Bayern Monaco e a quella con la Germania. Due persone differenti contro lo stesso avversario. Uno decisivo, l'altro no.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Luglio 2015)

Mi spiegate perchè alcuni fanboy del nano blaugrana tirano in ballo il mondiale di Italia 90 di un Maradona 30enne che aveva già vinto tutto, per difendere il proprio idolo giustificando inutilmente le sue continue delusioni in Nazionale? Ripeto, Maradona ha creato il Napoli e ha portato l'Argentina sul tetto del mondo, Maradona aveva una leadership e un carisma che anche nei momenti piu disperati te la risolveva, Messi no o perlomeno non a livello di Diego



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "Toppa *tutte* le più importanti Messi", tipo Barcellona-Manchester United 2-0, Barcellona-Manchester United 3-1 o Barcellona-Juventus 3-1. Tre partite a memoria che ha toppato



Ehhh, si va a finire sempre al discorso legato al Barcellona, lo vedi? Non ho mai detto che Messi abbia fallito nel Barcellona, sto parlando a livello di Nazionali e le partite sotto ai suoi standard nella Seleccion sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## Snake (5 Luglio 2015)

ma veramente è stato un fanatico del cocaionamane a tirare in ballo Italia 90 definendo il suo mondiale mostruoso


----------



## Renegade (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perchè alcuni fanboy del nano blaugrana tirano in ballo il mondiale di Italia 90 di un Maradona 30enne che aveva già vinto tutto, per difendere il proprio idolo giustificando inutilmente le sue continue delusioni in Nazionale? Ripeto, Maradona ha creato il Napoli e ha portato l'Argentina sul tetto del mondo, Maradona aveva una leadership e un carisma che anche nei momenti piu disperati te la risolveva, Messi no o perlomeno non a livello di Diego
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, si va a finire sempre al discorso legato al Barcellona, lo vedi? Non ho mai detto che Messi abbia fallito nel Barcellona, sto parlando a livello di Nazionali e le partite sotto ai suoi standard nella Seleccion sono sotto gli occhi di tutti




Mamma mia è andato a pescare la finale con la Juventus, a volte è proprio Mughiniano. Lì non fu un obbrobrio, ma da qui a dire che fu decisivo ce ne passa. Ricordo ancora i fermi immagine di lui che camminava per il campo e poi passava palla. Le vere finali da lui decise sono appunto quelle con i Red Devils. Ma è stato decisivo ovunque. Contro l'Arsenal, contro il Bayern quest'anno ecc. Solo che in Nazionale semplicemente non lo è. Tra l'altro ritengo che questo calciatore non abbia né personalità né carisma così elevatissimi. Può diventare un fisso trascinatore ma solo sul piano tecnico o della soggezione mentale di chi si ritrova il più forte al mondo davanti. Ma non è un leader. Gente come Ibra, Maradona, Zidane ecc... Loro sono leader. E non si tratta del fatto che siano teste calde. Perché si può prendere pure Scholes, apparentemente anonimo ma leaderissimo silenzioso. 

Comunque il Messi del Barcellona è tutt'altra cosa rispetto al Messi dell'Argentina. Il punto è che non c'è spiegazione per questo mutamento. E' anche vero che l'argentina dietro è un po' immonda, ma non giustifica comunque una tale differenza.


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 4 gol ai gironi...trascinato in finale manco Snake lo può pensare...trascinare ai quarti si.



si 4 gol al girone, che senza di lui non passavano.

Chi ha segnato gol decisivi fuori dai gironi, tolto James che per me è l'unico che ha fatto meglio di Messi, chi ha fatto meglio tolto James? 
Robben non mi pare proprio, tanti tuffi e poco altro dai quarti in poi, Neymar inutile contro Cile e Colombia, non va oltre il 5 come voto per me e sono generoso.
chi ha fatto meglio? l'unico è James che però si è fermato ai quarti.


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> A parte ciò direi che i dribbling e le occasioni create sono utili solo quando si rivelano efficaci. Quando si ottengono risultati. L'Argentina alla fine non ne ha ottenuti, nel senso che come direbbe Mou: ''Zero Tituli''. Messi ha fatto pure ottime prestazioni in Nazionale, ma non è affatto il calciatore che si vede al Barcellona e non penso derivi dal collettivo. E' qualcosa che non ha spiegazione, per il momento. Basti pensare alla prestazione col Bayern Monaco e a quella con la Germania. Due persone differenti contro lo stesso avversario. Uno decisivo, l'altro no.



le occasioni creato dipendono dai compagni per essere finalizzate. E' logica elementare..


----------



## Torros (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perchè alcuni fanboy del nano blaugrana tirano in ballo il mondiale di Italia 90 di un Maradona 30enne che aveva già vinto tutto, per difendere il proprio idolo giustificando inutilmente le sue continue delusioni in Nazionale? Ripeto, Maradona ha creato il Napoli e ha portato l'Argentina sul tetto del mondo, Maradona aveva una leadership e un carisma che anche nei momenti piu disperati te la risolveva, Messi no o perlomeno non a livello di Diego
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, si va a finire sempre al discorso legato al Barcellona, lo vedi? Non ho mai detto che Messi abbia fallito nel Barcellona, sto parlando a livello di Nazionali e le partite sotto ai suoi standard nella Seleccion sono sotto gli occhi di tutti



Maradona aveva già vinto tutto?
mm
Copa America no
Champions manco ha passato i gironi
Intercontinentale 0
10 anni in argentina è un solo campionato
al Barcelona 0

Maradona ha fatto la differenza solo in una realtà minore come il Napoli, ma pure, Riva, Mancini e Elkjær hanno trascinato Verona, Samp e Cagliari allo scudetto(il Mancio è arrivato pure in finale di copa campioni), non mi pare che vengano esaltati quanto Maradona.

Non sono un fan boy di Messi, però conosco molto bene la storia del calcio, per dire che Maradona è pompato come molti giocatori del passato, oltre i suoi meriti.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Luglio 2015)

Ospina
Isla, Zambrano, Medel e Piris
Valdivia, Diaz, Pastore e Vidal
Messi e Guerrero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> si 4 gol al girone, che senza di lui non passavano.
> 
> Chi ha segnato gol decisivi fuori dai gironi, tolto James che per me è l'unico che ha fatto meglio di Messi, chi ha fatto meglio tolto James?
> Robben non mi pare proprio, tanti tuffi e poco altro dai quarti in poi, Neymar inutile contro Cile e Colombia, non va oltre il 5 come voto per me e sono generoso.
> chi ha fatto meglio? l'unico è James che però si è fermato ai quarti.



Ma non significa assolutamente niente paragonare il mondiale di altri giocatori a quello di Messi.
Dai quarti è sparito, lo sanno pure i muri.
È vero che vincere con una squadra che non riesce a fare due passaggi di fila e contro avversari in condizione fisica super è difficile, ma quindi per vincere un trofeo con la Nazionale sto cristiano con chi deve giocare? Zidane? Nesta e Maldini? Buffon? Dio? Facile vincere che ne so, con la Spagna campione di tutto o con questa Germania.


----------



## Renegade (6 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> le occasioni creato dipendono dai compagni per essere finalizzate. E' logica elementare..



Come se tutte le occasioni di questo mondo fossero perfette per scontato e sia solo colpa dei finalizzatori...

Ma alla fine non è neanche questo il punto. Il punto è zero titoli mondiali e neanche Copa America conquistata quest'anno...Come sempre in Nazionale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Messi questo l'ha già fatto


Tra l'altro... e non solo, lo deve fare tutte le volte, sennò è un fallimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ehhh, si va a finire sempre al discorso legato al Barcellona, lo vedi? Non ho mai detto che Messi abbia fallito nel Barcellona, sto parlando a livello di Nazionali e le partite sotto ai suoi standard nella Seleccion sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


Messi, in nazionale, non gioca diversamente che a Barcellona, tuttavia tutte le sue buone giocate vengono vanificate perché l'Argentina è una squadraccia ed è una nazionale di figurine, così come esistono i club di figurine.
Messi non solo ha disputato un'ottima Copa ma disputò anche un ottimo Mondiale però quando vicino a te ci sono un Aguero impacciato col pallone e un Di Maria versione ferri da stiro, rispetto a Neymar e Suarez, la differenza si sente. 
Ringraziate iddio che Messi non vinca veramente da solo competizioni con la nazionale perché a quel punto il paragone con Maradroga nemmeno esisterebbe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come se tutte le occasioni di questo mondo fossero perfette per scontato e sia solo colpa dei finalizzatori...
> 
> Ma alla fine non è neanche questo il punto. *Il punto è zero titoli mondiali e neanche Copa America conquistata quest'anno...Come sempre in Nazionale*.


Peccato che anche Maradona stia a 0 Cope America, quindi la differenza sta tutta in quel Mondiale, vinto contro irresistibili formazioni come Corea del Sud, Bulgaria, Uruguay o Belgio.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Comunque il Messi del Barcellona è tutt'altra cosa rispetto al Messi dell'Argentina. Il punto è che non c'è spiegazione per questo mutamento. E' anche vero che l'argentina dietro è un po' immonda, ma non giustifica comunque una tale differenza.



c'è eccome la spiegazione, anzi le spiegazioni, non è una sola:

-automatismi di squadra diversi;
-ignoranza dei giocatori dell'argentina che sono prettamente individualisti;
-pressione abnorme;
-condizione atletica con cui arriva a giocare questi appuntamenti, ovvero dopo 60 partite stagionali.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Non ho visto la partita per ovvi motivi  
Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte di tutti i tempi.Non ha vinto il mondiale?E allora?Manco Maldini l'ha vinto, quindi dovremmo dedurre che Cannavaro fosse un difensore più forte di Paolo?Ma non fatemi ridere per favore.
Maradona non ha mai vinto la Champions, Messi ne ha vinte 4, come la mettiamo?Non si calcola sta cosa?Lionel ha trascinato il Barcellona in una maniera incredibile.
Poi non fatemi ridere dicendo che le difese di una volta erano più forti rispetto a quelle di adesso.Ti falciavano di più, ma Gesù Cristo erano patetiche le difese.Ti lasciavano un sacco di spazio.Basta vedere il gol di Maradona contro l'Inghilterra.Non c'è una sola scivolata...Lo lasciano andare in porta è patetica come cosa.
Il gol che fece Messi contro il Getafe è molto più difficile da fare rispetto a quello di Maradona.E' vero era la coppa del Re e l'avversario non è paragonabile, ma Messi scarta il doppio degli avversari, al doppio della velocità, mentre questi cercano di fermarlo in tutti i modi, a differenza dei difensori dell'Inghilterra contro Diego.

Dieco cocainomane Maradona che ha vinto un mondiale facendo gol di mano.Nessuno lo dice.GOL DI MANO.Pure Messi è capace di vincere cosi no?

Per l'amor di Dio pensatela come volete, ma Messi per me è molto più forte, ognuno ha il suo parere.Poi non diciamo cavolate, il Napoli di Maradona era una signor squadra, altro che scarsoni e mio padre che ha visto giocare Maradona mi dice sempre che era ultra discontinuo e che faceva partite senza veder palla.Sono 10 anni che Messi è sul tetto del mondo.D-I-E-C-I A-N-N-I all'età di Messi diego dov'era?Poi non sarà di certo una partita brutta che potrà intaccare il valore di Leo.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi, in nazionale, non gioca diversamente che a Barcellona, tuttavia tutte le sue buone giocate vengono vanificate perché l'Argentina è una squadraccia ed è una nazionale di figurine, così come esistono i club di figurine.
> Messi non solo ha disputato un'ottima Copa ma disputò anche un ottimo Mondiale però quando vicino a te ci sono un Aguero impacciato col pallone e un Di Maria versione ferri da stiro, rispetto a Neymar e Suarez, la differenza si sente.
> Ringraziate iddio che Messi non vinca veramente da solo competizioni con la nazionale perché a quel punto il paragone con Maradroga nemmeno esisterebbe.



.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me Messi è ovviamente un grandissimo giocatore, un fenomeno un campione assoluto, ma non è ne il migliore di tutti i tempi e neanche il migliore di questi tempi.
Infatti senza Messi, Iniesta ha vinto tutto anche con la Nazionale. Invece Messi senza Iniesta zero tituli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Secondo me Messi è ovviamente un grandissimo giocatore, un fenomeno un campione assoluto, ma non è ne il migliore di tutti i tempi e neanche il migliore di questi tempi.
> Infatti senza Messi, Iniesta ha vinto tutto anche con la Nazionale. Invece Messi senza Iniesta zero tituli


Insomma, si giocava in 2 vs 2 quando Messi non ha vinto senza Iniesta e Iniesta ha vinto con Messi o vogliamo veramente paragonare la Spagna di Andres con l'Argentina di Messi?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, si giocava in 2 vs 2 quando Messi non ha vinto senza Iniesta e Iniesta ha vinto con Messi o vogliamo veramente paragonare la Spagna di Andres con l'Argentina di Messi?



L'argentina è piena di fenomeni. Fenomeni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> L'argentina è piena di fenomeni. Fenomeni.


Li hai visti giocare?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Li hai visti giocare?



Mancava qualcuno che facesse fare il salto di qualità al gioco.
Uno come Iniesta.
Sono sicuro che questa Argentina con Iniesta a centrocampo e Tevez in attacco al posto di Messi avrebbe vinto la coppa america passeggiando.
Potete anche non essere d'accordo ma nessuno mi muoverà da questa mia convinzione


----------



## .Nitro (6 Luglio 2015)

Infatti è impossibile smuoverti da certe convinzioni visto che dai giudizi senza vedere le partite (non so come fai a dare un giudizio)
Se al posto di questi bidoni c'erano 2-3 giocatori che sapevano passare il pallone,non fenomeni,semplici giocatori che sanno far girar palla Messi vinceva a mani basse mondiale e questa copa america.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Infatti è impossibile smuoverti da certe convinzioni visto che dai giudizi senza vedere le partite (non so come fai a dare un giudizio)
> Se al posto di questi bidoni c'erano 2-3 giocatori che sapevano passare il pallone,non fenomeni,semplici giocatori che sanno far girar palla Messi vinceva a mani basse mondiale e questa copa america.



Se pensi che Di Maria, Higuain, Pastore, Mascherano, Biglia, Tevez, Aguero, siano dei bidoni che non sanno passare un pallone, allora certo è vero, Messi ha fatto il massimo. E' arrivato in finale con una squadra di bidoni poi però si è dovuto arrendere davanti allo strapotere tecnico del Cile.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

Il fenomeno Iniesta in Brasile è andato a casa dopo 3 partite.


----------



## Torros (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma non significa assolutamente niente paragonare il mondiale di altri giocatori a quello di Messi.
> Dai quarti è sparito, lo sanno pure i muri.
> È vero che vincere con una squadra che non riesce a fare due passaggi di fila e contro avversari in condizione fisica super è difficile, ma quindi per vincere un trofeo con la Nazionale sto cristiano con chi deve giocare? Zidane? Nesta e Maldini? Buffon? Dio? Facile vincere che ne so, con la Spagna campione di tutto o con questa Germania.



un allenatore di livello...

parli come se Zidane, Nesta e quelli che hai nominato abbiamo vinto da soli. Avevano degli squadroni. Zidane in realtà fino alla finale nel 98 fu molto deludente, arrivando anche a farsi espellere, e nel resto non fece molto fino alla finale che probabilmente la Francia vinceva anche senza Zizu e lo dico da grande fan di Zidane.
Non si possono addossare tutte le colpe a Messi, non è tutto bianco e nero. Messi ha fatto il suo non è stato molto supportato.
La differenza con i giocatori del passato e anche con alcuni del presente sta nei compagni.
Quando Pelè non si presentava, al suo posto si presentavano Garrincha, DiDI e compagnia bella. Crujiff aveva una grandissima squadra anche in nazionale, eppure i risultati non sono stati migliori di quelli di Messi. Maradona nella fase a giorni del mondiale 1986 non fu il migliore, immagina allora se i suoi compagni non avessero fatto il lavoro al suo posto, Maradona conseguentemente non avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto contro Belgio e Inghilterrà. In finale non gioco meglio di Messi, la differenza fu il suo compagno capace di finalizzare il suo passaggio. Ronaldo quando ha vinto il mondiale aveva Rivaldo che gioco meglio di lui. Nel 98 Zidane fu deludente come ho detto, il giocatore migliore di quella Francia fu Thuram che nel momento di difficoltà contro la Croazia segno due gol pesantissimi. Nel 2006 l'italia ha avuto una squadra sodissima. Nel 2010 Iniesta gioco 2 grandi partite, ma cmq anche in finale la partita si sblocco solo dopo l'entrata di Jesus Navas che spacco letteralmente la parità, saltando mezza difesa avversaria, prima che Fabregas mettesse Iniesta solo soletto davanti al portiere. Per il resto Iniesta non fece granché, non fu il migliore del mondiale e nemmeno della Spagna, Villa fu più decisivo di lui. 

Messi nel 2014 ha avuto tutto il peso non solo del reparto offensivo ma anche del centrocampo, sulle sue spalle, ha dovuto andare a prendersi la palla e centrocampo per costruire la manovra. In finale ha giocato da solo, non ha avuto il lusso di avere al suo fianco un Rivaldo, un Xavi, un Thuram o chi altro.


----------



## Torros (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se pensi che Di Maria, Higuain, Pastore, Mascherano, Biglia, Tevez, Aguero, siano dei bidoni che non sanno passare un pallone, allora certo è vero, Messi ha fatto il massimo. E' arrivato in finale con una squadra di bidoni poi però si è dovuto arrendere davanti allo strapotere tecnico del Cile.



nessuno di quelli è un bidone, ma manca l'organizzazione di cui non si può certo incolpare Messi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Mancava qualcuno che facesse fare il salto di qualità al gioco.
> Uno come Iniesta.
> Sono sicuro che questa Argentina con Iniesta a centrocampo e Tevez in attacco al posto di Messi avrebbe vinto la coppa america passeggiando.
> Potete anche non essere d'accordo ma nessuno mi muoverà da questa mia convinzione


Al posto di Messi addirittura 
Comunque deduco che tu non li abbia mai visti giocare dato che Messi e Pastore sono sempre stati gli unici positivi, poi gli altri fenomeni come Higuaìn, Aguero e Di Maria molto male, salvo anche Mascherano al quale però non gli si può chiedere regia. 
Con Tevez al posto di Messi non sarebbero nemmeno arrivati in finale probabilmente.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Luglio 2015)

Quoto Torros,preciso come sempre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno Iniesta in Brasile è andato a casa dopo 3 partite.



L'unica competizione che ha sbagliato in Nazionale...ma con che coraggio dici queste cose? È un essere umano anche lui eh
Euro 2008 e 2012, Mondiali 2010 e Confederations cup 2013 dove le metti??


----------



## Torros (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'unica competizione che ha sbagliato in Nazionale...ma con che coraggio dici queste cose? È un essere umano anche lui eh
> Euro 2008 e 2012, Mondiali 2010 e Confederations cup 2013 dove le metti??



ma secondo te perché ha sbagliato? sarà mica che gioco male tutta la Spagna?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> un allenatore di livello...
> 
> parli come se Zidane, Nesta e quelli che hai nominato abbiamo vinto da soli. Avevano degli squadroni. Zidane in realtà fino alla finale nel 98 fu molto deludente, arrivando anche a farsi espellere, e nel resto non fece molto fino alla finale che probabilmente la Francia vinceva anche senza Zizu e lo dico da grande fan di Zidane.
> Non si possono addossare tutte le colpe a Messi, non è tutto bianco e nero. Messi ha fatto il suo non è stato molto supportato.
> ...



Tutto questo non giustifica le prestazioni di Messi con la Nazionale. L'argentina non è una squadra, ma non è neanche immondizia...facile vincere se avevano in panchina uno che ti fa giocare a calcio...Messi sai cosa doveva fare dopo il mondiale 2014? Visto che ormai da anni non avevano uno straccio di gioco, doveva spingere la federazione a scegliere un mister adatto. Invece no, hanno preso Martino...il suo paparino.


----------



## Torros (6 Luglio 2015)

Non sono compiti che spettano a Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma secondo te perché ha sbagliato? sarà mica che gioco male tutta la Spagna?



Era appena iniziaro il calo di Iniesta...nel 2012 40% del merito è suo se la Spagna ha vinto il Mondiale e non dimenticare la Confederations dove fu il migliore dopo Neymar nonostante la Spagna prese una batosta dal Brasile.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'unica competizione che ha sbagliato in Nazionale...ma con che coraggio dici queste cose? È un essere umano anche lui eh
> Euro 2008 e 2012, Mondiali 2010 e Confederations cup 2013 dove le metti??



eheheheheh furbacchione, proprio non capisci dove voglio arrivare vero? non mi sorprende.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al posto di Messi addirittura
> Comunque deduco che tu non li abbia mai visti giocare dato che Messi e Pastore sono sempre stati gli unici positivi, poi gli altri fenomeni come Higuaìn, Aguero e Di Maria molto male, salvo anche Mascherano al quale però non gli si può chiedere regia.
> Con Tevez al posto di Messi non sarebbero nemmeno arrivati in finale probabilmente.



Infatti ho detto con Tevez al posto di Messi e Iniesta a centrocampo.
Comunque, io non credo che Messi sia scarso, è sicuramente un fenomeno, solo che non lo ritengo il migliore di tutti i tempi e nemmeno il più decisivo della sua epoca.


----------



## Torros (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Era appena iniziaro il calo di Iniesta...nel 2012 40% del merito è suo se la Spagna ha vinto il Mondiale e non dimenticare la Confederations dove fu il migliore dopo Neymar nonostante la Spagna prese una batosta dal Brasile.



ma 40% assolutamente no, qui si tratta di hype e basta, una sopravvalutazione massiccia di gente che va in base alla moda.
Villa in quel mondiale gioco sicuramente meglio di Iniesta fino alla finale.
Iniesta gioco una grande partita contro il Paraguay e un ottima partita in finale e basta. 
Ma anche in finale oltre all'espulsione non ricordo nessun pericolo effettivo da parte di Iniesta. In tutta la partita creo solo un occasione da gol e ne spreco un altra.

la finale di Iniesta del 2010 non è meglio di quella di Messi nel 2014
se hai voglia di visualizzare:
Iniesta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDVTHmpXKBA
Messi 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ZPeR7fUEM

Messi non ha avuto nessun supporto da parte dei compagni, la Spagna ha reso tutto più facile a Iniesta controllando la partita.
Non solo questo, ma Jesus Navas in pochi minuti fu più pericoloso di Iniesta in tutta la partita e il gol di Iniesta(costruzione di squadra non un individualità) parte da Navas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbWW7tfkGcg


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

La Spagna ha vinto quel mondiale grazie al collettivo, esattamente come i due europei, esattamente come la Germania l'anno scorso, esattamente come noi in Germania. 40% Iniesta cristo, posatelo il fiasco.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Per tutti quelli che dicono che Messi vince col Barca SOLO perchè ha dei compagni stratosferici, riporto qua il numero di gol e di assist fatti da Messi e da Iniesta negli ultimi 5 anni.Il paragone è fatto con Iniesta perchè tutti lo reputano "Il Dio" degli assist.
Si è fortissimo, ma Leo è tutt'altra cosa.Ah non dimentichiamoci che lo scorso anno Messi "ha giocato male" e il Barcellona non ha vinto nulla, quest'anno è tornato sui suoi livelli ed hanno fatto il triplete!Una coincidenza?

Leo Messi

10/11 Liga: Reti 31 Assist 21 Minuti giocati: 2862
Champions League: Reti 12 Assist 4 Minuti giocati: 1050

11/12 Liga: Reti 50 Assist 20 Minuti giocati: 3270
Champions League: Reti 14 Assist 9 Minuti giocati: 990

12/13 Liga: Reti 46 Assist 14 Minuti giocati: 2629
Champions League: Reti 8 Assist 3 Minuti giocati: 827

13/14 Liga: Reti 28 Assist 12 Minuti giocati: 2498
Champions League: Reti 8 Assist 1 Minuti giocati: 630

14/15 Liga: Reti 43 Assist 21 Minuti giocati: 3375
Champions League: Reti 10 Assist 6 Minuti giocati 1145


Andres Iniesta 

10/11 Liga: Reti 8 Assist 4 Minuti giocati: 2777
Champions League: Reti 1 Assist 7 Minuti giocati: 896

11/12 Liga: Reti 2 Assist 11 Minuti giocati: 1950
Champions League: Reti 3 Assist 1 Minuti giocati: 567

12/13 Liga: Reti 3 Assist 16 Minuti giocati: 2095
Champions League: Reti 1 Assist 2 Minuti giocati: 803

13/14 Liga: Reti 3 Assist 9 Minuti giocati: 2488
Champions League: Reti 0 Assist 3 Minuti giocati: 776

14/15 Liga: Reti 0 Assist 1 Minuti giocati: 1581
Champions League: Reti 0 Assist 5 Minuti giocati: 781

Numeri complessivi 

Lionel Messi: Reti nella Liga: 198 Assist 88 Minuti giocati: 14634
Media gol Liga: 1 Gol ogni 73 minuti. 
Media Assist Liga: 1 Assist ogni 166 minuti

Champions League: Reti 52 Assist 23 Minuti giocati: 4642
Media gol Champions: 1 gol ogni 89 minuti
Media Assist Champions: 1 assist ogni 201 minuti.

Andres Iniesta: Reti nella Liga: 16 Assist 41 Minuti giocati: 10891
Media gol nella liga: 1 gol ogni 680 minuti.
Media Assist Liga: 1 Assist ogni 265 minuti.

Champions League: Reti 4 Assist 18 Minuti giocati: 3823
Media gol Champions: 1 gol ogni 955 minuti.
Media Assist Champions: 1 Assist ogni 212 minuti.

Come potete notare Iniesta (che è un fenomeno) non si può nemmeno avvicinare a Leo.Ma di che stiamo parlando?
Ora per favore, dite ancora che Messi è dipendente dal Barcellona e non il contrario.Per l'amor di Dio i compagni contano eccome, ma il Barca senza Messi sarebbe una fortissima squadra, ma non la squadra di alieni che è ora.
Avranno anche Suarez e Neymar in attacco che sono 2 bestie, ma Leo è più forte di loro 2 messi insieme, almeno secondo me.


----------



## .Nitro (6 Luglio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se pensi che Di Maria, Higuain, Pastore, Mascherano, Biglia, Tevez, Aguero, siano dei bidoni che non sanno passare un pallone, allora certo è vero, Messi ha fatto il massimo. E' arrivato in finale con una squadra di bidoni poi però si è dovuto arrendere davanti allo strapotere tecnico del Cile.



Ma non lo penso io sono dati di fatto cerca le repliche delle partite e dammi un tuo parere libero. Perchè Aguero che trascina il City tocca 2-3 palloni a partita e ne sbaglia tutti ? Perchè Di Maria prende palla e non la passa neanche per sbaglio ? Higuain non gioca e quando entra fa solo danni (gol clamoroso mangiato in finale mondiali,gol clamoroso sbagliato ieri),Tevez al mondiale non è proprio andato e in questa coppa america ha giocato pochi minuti. Solo Mascherano dimostra di essere quello che è,ma per il tipo di giocatore che è non può di certo aiutare le azione degli argentini. Non credo sia colpa di Messi se questi non sanno fare 3 passaggi,e se l'80% delle palle che superano il centrocampo sono campanili di Rojo da terza categoria con evidente paranoia nel perdere palla. L'Argentina di questi ultimi anni non è una squadra,e non lo dico di certo da adesso. Non fatevi impressionare dai nomi in attacco,che poi giocano Aguero e Messi,gli altri in panchina. Infatti a parte la semifinale dove sono tutti questi gol e questo potenziale offensivo ? Al mondiale se battono 1 a 0 l'Iran e contro la Bosnia o la Nigeria segna solo Messi è per la mancanza di gioco.

Appunto lo strapotere tecnico nel Cile come dici tu non è sicuramente colpa di Messi visto che non può passarsi la palla da solo. 
Ritengo tante tante superiore all'Argentina come squadra,gia se giocasse nel Belgio renderebbe molto di più. Vedi con chi gioca e giocava l'Argentina dal centrocampo in giu,prima di raggiungere l'attacco stratosferico come dici tu ci devono arrivare,e le rare volte che ci arriva il grande Aguero non sa stoppare un pallone,e Di Maria se non si infortunia non la passa mai,quando si infortunia entra il Pocho Lavezzi e poche volte ho visto prestazioni cosi scandalose. 

Per il discorso su Iniesta,se al mondiale 2010 non avesse segnato il gol della vittoria facile facile ci sarebbe stata un altra valutazione,non gioco tanto bene ne lui ne tanto meno la Spagna. Sicuramente inferiore al mondiale del 2014 di Messi secondo me.


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2015)

Il discorso de "Messi è talmente forte che ormai se fa partite senza gol e assist si dice che ha giocato male". Ma, scusate, Messi è un centrocampista o un attaccante? Un attaccante DEVE fare gol o portare al gol! Quello il ruolo dell'attaccante, non ditemi che deve far salire la squadra o fare sponde di testa perché quella roba Messi non ce l'ha per costituzione fisica. Quindi se un attaccante non può far salire la squadra o fare da sponde di testa per aprire spazi ai compagni che deve fare? Gol o assist. Ergo se Messi non ne fa, dire che ha toppato la partita non è un'eresia. Non è questione di vederla in modo ristretto, semplicemente un attaccante, per di più la stella indiscussa, ha il DOVERE di segnare o fare assist, altrimenti è chiaro che la sua partita risulti negativa, anche avesse arato 20 km di campo.

Per fare un paragone "cestistico", Michael Jordan prima di iniziare a inanellare successi ne perse di partite decisive, ma la colpa non è mai stata sua nonostante fosse il fenomeno. Perché? Perché era regolarmente il migliore in campo, che vincesse o perdesse era un mostro!

Perdere perché i compagni sono scarsi o lenti nonostante tu faccia partitoni è un conto, un altro è ADEGUARSI al rendimento della squadra e/o fare poco meglio senza spiccare. Il TRASCINATORE è quello che tira fuori il meglio dai compagni e che anche nelle crisi si dimostra IL giocatore più forte in campo, senza discutere, indipendentemente dall'esito della gara. Messi non si è dimostrato ancora tale giocatore in nazionale quando il momento è decisivo, ecco perché viene contestato.

I paragoni con Maradona evitiamoli perché sono di epoche diverse, inutile parlare di capacità difensive dell'epoca o attuali, quanto più che altro di regolamenti sui falli. Messi ai vecchi tempi sarebbe stato mandato in infermeria quante volte? L'avete mai sentito Costacurta quando gli chiedono sulla gravità di certi falli nei post-partita ritenuti "pericolosi" o "gravi"? 9 su 10 risponde "Per gli standard attuali, probabilmente era il provvedimento giusto. Certo, ai miei tempi ci era concesso fare ben altro agli avversari." (del resto tanti dicono che Van Basten aveva caviglie fragili, ma anche questa è un po' una leggenda, perché gran responsabilità dei suoi infortuni alle caviglie erano dovuti a interventi degli avversari da codice penale)

Se vogliamo evitare castronerie su difensori che possano fermare Messi in solitaria, prendiamo uno che sapeva fare quello che faceva Messi ma in ambito difensivo: Baresi. Uno che sapeva fermare l'intera difesa praticamente da solo (e che lo stesso Maradona considerava una belva incarnata). Una delle grandi sfortune è che non poter vedere un confronto simile, perché difensori attuali con quelle capacità atletico-tattiche e leadership non ne vedo al mondo. Neanche il miglior Thiago Silva perché avere una simile sovranità in campo è dote riservata ad altri. Un Maldini, un baresi, loro sarebbero stati forse l'incubo di Messi, perché proprio come Messi incarnavano la cosa più vicina alla perfezione del loro ruolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> eheheheheh furbacchione, proprio non capisci dove voglio arrivare vero? non mi sorprende.



No, sono serio. Non ti ho seguito, ho commentato quello che ho letto 
Dimmelo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma 40% assolutamente no, qui si tratta di hype e basta, una sopravvalutazione massiccia di gente che va in base alla moda.
> Villa in quel mondiale gioco sicuramente meglio di Iniesta fino alla finale.
> Iniesta gioco una grande partita contro il Paraguay e un ottima partita in finale e basta.
> Ma anche in finale oltre all'espulsione non ricordo nessun pericolo effettivo da parte di Iniesta. In tutta la partita creo solo un occasione da gol e ne spreco un altra.
> ...



Ho detto 2012, quindi Europei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> La Spagna ha vinto quel mondiale grazie al collettivo, esattamente come i due europei, esattamente come la Germania l'anno scorso, esattamente come noi in Germania. 40% Iniesta cristo, posatelo il fiasco.



Pure te birbantello leggi bene, ho scritto 2012 cioè gli Europei.
Ma sapete leggere?


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Pure te birbantello leggi bene, ho scritto 2012 cioè gli Europei.
> Ma sapete leggere?



e quindi? lo stesso vale per gli europei, non cambia di una virgola il discorso. Anche Messi ha giocato bene diverse partite in questa copa america, è stato eletto quasi sempre migliore in campo, se per dire l'altro giorno Higuain avesse segnato a due passi avresti detto che ha trascinato l'Argentina? sentiamo un pò che son curioso.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No, sono serio. Non ti ho seguito, ho commentato quello che ho letto
> Dimmelo.



senza supporto dei compagni fuori subito, eccoti il grande trascinatore Iniesta, non è solo lui che è calato, non fare il furbo, perchè gli altri han giocato pure peggio, guarda quanti gol ha preso la Spagna nel girone e guarda quanti ne ha presi nel mondiale e nei due europei COMBINATI. E quest'anno il Barca ha vinto tutto quello che poteva vincere con un Iniesta che è stato un cadavere per quasi tutta la stagione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e quindi? lo stesso vale per gli europei, non cambia di una virgola il discorso. Anche Messi ha giocato bene diverse partite in questa copa america, è stato eletto quasi sempre migliore in campo, se per dire l'altro giorno Higuain avesse segnato a due passi avresti detto che ha trascinato l'Argentina? sentiamo un pò che son curioso.



Euro 2012 me lo ricordo benissimo e la Spagna non era il mostro di prima (tranne la finale) e Iniesta è stato nettamente il loro trascinatore.
Avrei detto che finalmente ha vinto la Coppa (alla fine conta quello) risultando il migliore degli Argentini, ma il giudizio sulla Finale rimane sempre lo stesso e avrei detto che la sua carriera in Nazionale è ancora deludente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> senza supporto dei compagni fuori subito, eccoti il grande trascinatore Iniesta, non è solo lui che è calato, non fare il furbo, perchè gli altri han giocato pure peggio, guarda quanti gol ha preso la Spagna nel girone e guarda quanti ne ha presi nel mondiale e nei due europei COMBINATI. E quest'anno il Barca ha vinto tutto quello che poteva vincere con un Iniesta che è stato un cadavere per quasi tutta la stagione.



Però anche nel 2012 era calata la Spagna, anche nella Confederations cup (certo non paragonabili ai cadaveri del 2014), ma lui l'ha trascinati. Ripeto che un bel 40% di quel Europeo e finale Confederations è merito suo.


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2015)

ho una concezione diversa di trascinare, 40% poi, il restante 60 per curiosità quali giocatori se lo spartirebbero?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] e [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]

Ora basta direi. Basta post uno ad uno

E comunque, per tutti, siamo abbondandotene in Off Topic


----------

